# Equipment Progression



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been playing for about four years, and I'm still no good, lol. I'm having fun and am not stopping so I thought I might put some serious money into it. I'm just looking at all these guitars and just thinking, "I'm not worthy!".

Currently I own a 2008 Standard Fender Strat, made in Mexico, with a Roland Cube 30x. My acoustic is a Norman b-18. I haven't got any pedals or anything. I started with an $80 guitar amp kit my parents got me. It was brutal, lol.

I was thinking I would get another electric guitar. I plan to spend up to $1,200. Go big or go home right? The only thing I've looked at so far is a Les Paul Studio. There are just so many options!



*Summary:*

What gear did you use and when did you know it was time for an upgrade?
If you were in my shoes, a pocket full of cash and a desire to spend, what would be your next purchase?


P.S.
This is my first post, if it doesn't belong here, or something just yell at me and ill delete it. Any help I can get is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*my $.02*

A MIM strat is a fine guitar. I myself played a japanese squier for years as my first guitar. If anything, you may need a good setup job if it is difficult to play. But as far as the guitar goes, as you grow, you can upgrade it accordingly (better pickups, pots, fancy tremolo blocks, etc) I wouldn't sweat it though, a good player can make a MIM strat sound killer.

BUT, if you want to buy a Gibson, all power to you. It won't make you a better player. It may inspire you to practice more. So may some new music on your Ipod. YMMV

If your going with a studio LP, think used. There are a lot of good deals on those, you can find a good one for $800. SG standard is also nice, and can be had in your price range too (used of course).

Good luck with your quest.

g.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

If you can afford it, upgrading your gear can often be a great motivator in terms of encouraging you to practise more etc. And depending on the setup on your current guitar the improvement you'd get in tone / playability will likely also contribute to an improved playing experience.

For me, when I was in my teens I made the mistake of doing an EVH frankenstein on my cheap strat copy - I spent a ton of money on that thing, but in little increments (new pickups, new bridge, new paint, even a new neck) and in my experience it's just not worth it. I didn't even learn much about assembling guitars because I paid someone else to do much of the work LOL Eventually I upgraded to a Charvel Model 2, and the GAS set in from there...

You're right that there are lots of options available. You should start by trying to work out what you want the guitar to deliver. From a 'technical' perspective: Do you want humbuckers or single coils? Hardtail or trem? Bolt-on, set neck or neck thru? Solid colour / nice wood / graphic?

If you don't know the answers to the above, one solution is to try anything and everything and see what works for you. Alternatively, look at players you like who play similar music to what you're looking to make, and see what guitars they're using. 

Personally, I'd recommend spending your money on used gear - 1200 will buy you something pretty damn good used. But of course, if you don't know what you're looking for you could end up with a basket-case. So in that case, take a friend who knows, or buy from a store...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*nowhere?*

where are you in Ontario, anyway?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

If you are looking at a Gibson LP save your self some moeny and buy a good, used one. There are a lot of nice Standards and Classics to be had in the 1200+ price range. Be patient and find the right one. I've gone through a tonne of guitars before I settled on my main guitars. Look around the forums, CL's and kijiji and educate yourself on used prices and what the different models are selling for. Chances are you will end up getting a much better guitar used, at your price range, than brand new.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Post often and enjoy!!

Don't worry, if your thread is in the wrong "section", one of the mods will move it for you. You don't ever need to delete it.

Your comment about not feeling "worthy" is so familiar. I think about it often. I have nice gear, not extemely expensive...but quite nice IMHO.
I don't play well. However, like you, I enjoy playing. If you are able to (and you are comfortable) spending a certain amount of cash on a guitar, that is a decision that you make with yourself. Don't let "worthiness" play a role in the decision. (I should listen to my own advice...LOL) 

If I was prepared to spend $1,200.00 on one guitar, I'd certainly buy used.

What type(s) of music do you like to play?

What variety of guitars have you tried at music stores, etc?

And...just to throw in this to mees you up even more...the amp is a huge part of the "tone" equation...have you considered trying some other amps?

I'll stop now and wait to see how the thread progresses.

Good Luck !

Dave


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

neilli said:


> If you can afford it, upgrading your gear can often be a great motivator in terms of encouraging you to practise more etc. And depending on the setup on your current guitar the improvement you'd get in tone / playability will likely also contribute to an improved playing experience.
> 
> For me, when I was in my teens I made the mistake of doing an EVH frankenstein on my cheap strat copy - I spent a ton of money on that thing, but in little increments (new pickups, new bridge, new paint, even a new neck) and in my experience it's just not worth it. I didn't even learn much about assembling guitars because I paid someone else to do much of the work LOL Eventually I upgraded to a Charvel Model 2, and the GAS set in from there...
> 
> ...


There's another of my problems. I don't have any friends who know. I don't personally know anyone who plays! Thats why I came here looking for help.

Maybe I'll just spill all my newbieness here.
My fender is an HSS.
Clean I like the bridge pickup and bridge and middle selection. To me, the humbucker doesn't sound "bright" or "twangy", its harsh and nasaly! The tone nobs do nothing on it either, lol. They should, right? (i mean when set to the humbucker)

The humbucker is good distorted, but then i find myself turning the distortion up and up, not happy with the way it sounds! I have been trying to for classic rock. I keep the tone and volume set at about 7, amps equalizer is set: bass 10 o'clock, middle 1 or 2, treble 12.

The action on my fender is a little high, but its ok. I looked for a vid on how to adjust it, the guy had a spot for an allen key in the plate where the neck bolts on, i have no such option.

If I am to keep truckin with my fender, any tips on how to set it up?
(I play classic rock, blues, im more into finger picking but i keep that on my acoustic.)

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> where are you in Ontario, anyway?


I was going to keep that top secret but I guess there is no harm. Hamilton, I edited my profile.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I would just try another amp. A 15 to 20 watt tube amp maybe. Spend $400 $500 and spend the rest on some lessons.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

It really depends... I have an MIM Roadhouse Strat and I started out with a Roland Cube 30 that I got from my buddy when he upgraded to a Deville. I was going to buy a tube amp earlier on(I played through that same Deville and almost died) , but I spent the $$ on lessons instead. Basically, if new gear is going to make you practice more and ergo improve faster, then I say go for it. However, a few lessons from a good teacher will go a long way to making you "worthy" in your own mind. 

Last year I decided that I was "worthy" enough to buy a tube amp and invested ~400 in a Blues Junior and two pedals - I got a great price from the L&M salesman. After realizing I could sound like a few of my blues idols with the lessons and the tube amp, I practiced a heck of a lot more.

I would recommend a new amp, as a Cube 30 is good for dabbling, but if you are going to take guitar as a serious hobby, you'll want a tube amp. Good luck with your purchase, and make sure to check out your instructor's teaching style before you agree to a long-term thing (assuming you want lessons).


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> I would just try another amp. A 15 to 20 watt tube amp maybe. Spend $400 $500 and spend the rest on some lessons.


I second this! 

A MIM strat is a fine guitar, if I were you id pick up a nice 20W tube combo and get the MIM professionally set up and have any lacking parts replaced(tuners, bridge, etc). I think thatll save you some money AND sound great. 

michael


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

You don't need to spend a lot of money to get solid gear. Great used (and sometimes even new!) equipment can be had in the $500-$600 range, especially state-side where the economy is depressed in some areas. I recently picked up a US model Hamer Special with Seymour Duncan's and Sperzel tuners for $550 - a great all-round axe. My last amp purchase was a Phaez Daisycutter 14W tube head, worth about $400 and handbuilt right here in Canada. Threw a $40 Celestion speaker in a homebuilt cab and there you have it - a great sounding, modest-sized rig for under a grand.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Nohtanhoj said:


> It really depends... I have an MIM Roadhouse Strat and I started out with a Roland Cube 30 that I got from my buddy when he upgraded to a Deville. I was going to buy a tube amp earlier on(I played through that same Deville and almost died) , but I spent the $$ on lessons instead. Basically, if new gear is going to make you practice more and ergo improve faster, then I say go for it. However, a few lessons from a good teacher will go a long way to making you "worthy" in your own mind.
> 
> Last year I decided that I was "worthy" enough to buy a tube amp and invested ~400 in a Blues Junior and two pedals - I got a great price from the L&M salesman. After realizing I could sound like a few of my blues idols with the lessons and the tube amp, I practiced a heck of a lot more.
> 
> I would recommend a new amp, as a Cube 30 is good for dabbling, but if you are going to take guitar as a serious hobby, you'll want a tube amp. Good luck with your purchase, and make sure to check out your instructor's teaching style before you agree to a long-term thing (assuming you want lessons).


Sounds like im buying an amp now. I know nothing about amps. Can anyone tell me what to look for? You said a tube amp. I read tube amps give a better sound, but will cost me more. I assume its worth it. I'll have to research tonight, don't want to be late for work. I have tonnes of questions though, lol.

As for lessons I gave up. I thought about it, and I even tried a couple from two different people. The first I tought more than I learned from. The second just kept asking "What do you want to play?". I guess most people get lessons because they want to play iron man or something. I wanted the basics, the theroy. I haven't got time anymore for lessons anyway. I'm just going to keep picking things up online.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Wiser,

Whereabouts in Hamilton do you live? We could jam sometime if you want.

I can also help you pick out gear if you want to.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it would help to know what type of music you like to play.

Look at the traynor YCS or YCV lines of amps, they are amazing amps sold mostly at Long and McQuade. Buy a good used one and you can't go wrong, also stick to the Blue or brown ones.

That guitar sounds limiting, I would sell it or keep it as a backup. Again stop by L&M to look at the used guitars, these will at least come with a set up, 30 day return policy and some type of warrenty.

$1200 buys you some top level gear, at this point I would not spend it on one item. If you go used or shop wisly you can get a new set of gear that can last you forever.

Please also don't get in the mindset that you have to spend lots to play good, many great players most famous guitars are from pawn shops. Stevie Ray Vaughn #1 comes to mind.. Eddie Van Halens guitar was a piece of crap but what an amazing guitar. 

Go take a look write down what you like and post back..we will assist.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

*New Plan*

Here is my new plan.

I'm going to take my fender to mountain music and see about getting it set up. I might inquire about amps while I'm there. I'm going to do most of my looking online. When I see something I like the looks of I'll post back here and see if i can't try it out in store. (Even though I feel pretty useless at that)

Just to clear things up, I know a better instrument won't make me a better player. I saw someone playing a balloon through his amp pretty well, lol. I just thought a high quality instrument that I can play for life would be a plus. $1200 was the top of my budget. I gave that number just in case I was going to be limited with less.

Looking is going to take me a while. 
I'll keep my eyes on the forums.

Thank you everyone for your guidance.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Lets just be clear mister....

You will not be playing that guitar for life..no way, not going to happen.
In 15 years you can say that but not now.

As a guitarist you have yet to discover the two most important things, both of these you will chase or will chase you for life.

GAS, guitar aquisition syndrome..always looking for new gear, always wanting new gear, spending more time looking at gear than playing...you will see..

Tone, to hear the sound in your head is a never ending quest, as soon as you get it the sound changes, thus GAS


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had a great reply going, and it got erased!

Want to sound good? 

*buy a good/great amp!*. If you play a $1000 guitar into a $200 amp, it will sound the same as a $200 guitar. If you play a $200 guitar into a $1000 amp, the guitar will sound pretty good! Maybe not *quite* as good as a $1000 guitar, but quite useable nonetheless.

I would divvy up the money into $500 guitar (used), $700 amp (used). There are great prices on great gear these days, and since you are in southern ontario you can take advantage of the opportunity.

Ask away about amps in the amp section! 

[shameless plug]
I used to own a Gibson les paul studio. It was a great guitar, and served me quite well. I now own an Agile AL3100 (www.rondomusic.net to research it), which cost me 1/3 the price of the gibson, with the same feel of quality, and a great sound. I have 2 custom guitars coming in soon, so the Agile needs to go. PM me for details (it's under the $500 guitar budget )
[/shameless plug]


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wiser said:


> I've been playing for about four years, and I'm still no good, lol. I'm having fun and am not stopping so I thought I might put some serious money into it. I'm just looking at all these guitars and just thinking, "I'm not worthy!".
> 
> Currently I own a 2008 Standard Fender Strat, made in Mexico, with a Roland Cube 30x. My acoustic is a Norman b-18. I haven't got any pedals or anything. I started with an $80 guitar amp kit my parents got me. It was brutal, lol.
> 
> ...



In my opinion there is no such thing as a certain level of playing deserves a certain level of gear.
There is a professional musician that I met that lives in the next town from me. He tours with a lot of the big Canadian country acts and is a very busy session guy.
His main guitar is a $600 Mexican thinline RI tele (quite naturally relc'd) and he's got a fairly cheap solid state amp. He also has some kind of inexpensive PRS type guitar that he told me about, for some of his session work.
The total he spent on gear wouldn't buy one of my guitars. 
But he looks at them as tools to get the job done. And they get the job done quite well. I look at them as my serious hobby, which also makes enough money to pay for them. I like to think my playing level is deserving of my gear but I guess if I compared my self to this guy I'd have to say no. 
So just buy what you like and can afford and don't worry about the whole, "I'm not good enough for good gear", philosophy.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wiser said:


> Maybe I'll just spill all my newbieness here.
> My fender is an HSS.
> Clean I like the bridge pickup and bridge and middle selection. To me, the humbucker doesn't sound "bright" or "twangy", its harsh and nasaly! The tone nobs do nothing on it either, lol. They should, right? (i mean when set to the humbucker)


That's easy. A lot of Fenders have the first tone set to the neck position and the second tone set to the middle, leaving the bridge wide open, which is good for some, but not for everyone. Fortunately, getting the 2nd tone to adjust the bridge position is as easy as moving one wire.

I don't know what switch you have (Oak, CRL, import, etc.) but it's as easy as moving the wire from your 2nd tone knob to the unused lug, or jumpering the unused lug with the lug it's currently on (which allows you to use that tone knob for both middle and bridge).

Here's a link to some more info.



Wiser said:


> The action on my fender is a little high, but its ok. I looked for a vid on how to adjust it, the guy had a spot for an allen key in the plate where the neck bolts on, i have no such option.
> 
> If I am to keep truckin with my fender, any tips on how to set it up?


You can try adjusting the bridge saddle height. This doesn't always work, because sometime you'll end up with some buzzing on the frets if you lower them too much, or you'll have to adjust the truss rod. 

You can get a guitar tech to easily do all this. You can DIY it as well, it's not that hard, it depends on your level of desire to fiddle with things.



Wiser said:


> Sounds like im buying an amp now. I know nothing about amps. Can anyone tell me what to look for? You said a tube amp. I read tube amps give a better sound, but will cost me more. I assume its worth it. I'll have to research tonight, don't want to be late for work. I have tonnes of questions though, lol.
> 
> As for lessons I gave up. I thought about it, and I even tried a couple from two different people. The first I tought more than I learned from. The second just kept asking "What do you want to play?". I guess most people get lessons because they want to play iron man or something. I wanted the basics, the theroy. I haven't got time anymore for lessons anyway. I'm just going to keep picking things up online.


As for lessons, you won't always be able to tell from 1 or 2 lessons how things will go with an instructor, because they're trying to figure out what you want and how to best help you. Sometimes it takes a bunch of lessons before you really start getting somewhere.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I went through the same kind of reasoning about a year ago. Except I had been playing for only 2 years at that point, and I probably didn't know as much as you do after 4.

I had been playing a Hagstrom Swede through a Vox DA-5, which is a little digital modelling amp. There is nothing wrong with either of those pieces of gear. In fact, I still love that Swede, there's something about it that gives it more character than anything else I've picked up. And the DA-5 gets a whole bunch of tones and effects, more than enough for a bedroom player.

For me the desire for a new guitar was to explore a different feel and sound. My instructors have always played strats, and I found myself listening to a lot of strat players (Knopfler, Hendrix, SRV, Mayer, Clapton), so I just decided I wanted to explore that world. 

I thought, I'm not worthy of a "real" strat, am I? I barely know how to play anything! So I looked at some Mexican Strats, squiers, other copies. And then I tried a G&L Legacy, and there was something about how it felt in my hands. Could be the way the fretboard edges were rolled, maybe the shape of the neck, I don't know. I played it for about 30 seconds before I realized I was in real trouble.

A bit of musical advice I read once was "Practice on the best instrument you can afford". What constitutes the "best instrument" is up to your own personal preferences. But when you find it, if you can afford it, just buy it and play it. You will absolutely not regret it.

I've never heard someone say "I regret buying this guitar, it's too good for me". I have, however, heard the opposite. 

And forget about being "good enough" for something. If you use that as a yardstick, you'll never be good enough. I'll likely never be as good as 90% of the bar-band guitar players I've seen. I don't care about that. I'm sure you play for your own enjoyment. The guitar is for the same reason. Forget about any judgement someone else might have of your playing or your instrument. Get what feels good for you, play what feels good to you, and you'll play more, get better, and derive a lot of satisfaction.

My G&L Legacy will likely be with me my whole life. My Hagstrom too. The cost of the guitars has nothing really to do with it.

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, and I forgot to add the other part of my story. I also recently bought a Vox AC4TV tube amp. If you want to get a "real" amp, i.e. a tube amp, for not a lot of money, it's a great way to go. It's small, plenty loud for playing inside your own home, and can get some real guitar tones, especially if you like classic rock.

Now I'm on to buying pedals. Am I good enough to be buying this gear and exploring these different tones? It doesn't really matter, it's a heck of a lot of fun.

--- D


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Lets just be clear mister....
> 
> You will not be playing that guitar for life..no way, not going to happen.
> In 15 years you can say that but not now.
> ...


Well im not saying it would be my only guitar, lol. Thanks for explaing the GAS thing, I read that on another post and thought the guy may have needed a change of diet.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

What I would do if I was in your shoes and was looking at les pauls, I would buy something like a used Tokai, and spend the rest of the money on a decent tube amp.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

*A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.*

I just armed myself.

Duster mentioned his new Vox AC4TV. I took a look online and I like what I hear, and see!

I will only be practicing at home. Gah, you've got my itching to buy it!
It would give me a reason to buy pedals, lol. I'd been wanting to play with some. That Vox is less expeisive than I had expected too.

Does anyone know of a comparable amp, or maybe something better in their opinion?

*itch itch itch* hurry, lol

EDIT:
Just found Showman's thread about the AC4TV, supernifty. *itch itch*


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

I would say that when I got over a few plateaus in my playing and went from beginner to intermediate . . .then it got to the point where I could hear the difference between quality guitars/amps and poorly built ones. 

another factor in general would be the style one ends up deciding on . . a lot of us ended up getting a beater guitar to start on and then ended up with something very different in the end due to how our personal tastes ended up developing. with me, this manifested itself in a rather large dislike for anything that wasn't a hardtail string through body bridge as I didn't want the hassles of the double locking trems used by the guitarists in the bands I was listening to. also, I wasn't in a position to pay for any potential repairs if the system went pear shaped . . .which also factored into my heavy preferences of hardtailed guitars. 

the last factor being what the guitars were actually designed to do. if you're a traditional jazz player, the chances are good that you don't want a guitar with a double locking trem and active pickups. while I play a lot of styles, I started with bay area thrash and generally value guitars that allow me to play to extreme speeds with as little effort as possible, and also value active pickups more than a lot of players would as well. . . but if you were to give my EMG'd ibanez RG to the previously mentioned traditional jazz player, they're certainly not going to want to use it if they can help it as it's not their bag to say the least (as a general rule)


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Wiser said:


> I just armed myself.
> 
> Duster mentioned his new Vox AC4TV. I took a look online and I like what I hear, and see!
> 
> ...


They are consistently priced at $250 in the states, and the cheapest I've seen in Canada is Axe Music in Calgary, at $308 Canadian. I got a local Toronto shop to match that price. It's a great platform if you want to add some pedals to it. It's got a great sound, the 10" speaker is not too small, so it sounds like a real amp, and the controls are very simple. It has really no features except that it sounds great, so you can get a lot of versatility once you start adding pedals. And for $300, it's tough to beat.

I didn't see anything in that price range that was all-tube and got the same unanimously positive reviews. If I wanted to spend a bit more, I'd maybe try a Blackstar HT-5. It gets better reviews, and has a lot more features, for a couple of hundred bucks more, but you have to buy it in the USA.

--- D


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

i just bought a new line 6 spider 3 120 from L&M, 299.00. what a deal...the local dealer sells them for 799. 

I have a mexi strat that I love, but the next needs to be fixed up on it so im going to sell as a fixer upper and I have a new mexi strat with hotter pickups, and a more custom look to it ordered.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You sir, have just discovered GAS!!!

I think that Jet City 20 watt amp is an amazing deal at $325 some reviews here..some bad playing but you get the idea..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB1eBGxx49w

This amp also reminds me that I have come full circle and have all the gear I want yet find its to much, don't need 4 guitars, 3 amps and 5 cabs. Some of this stuff does not get used so whats the point.

The thought of a small simple system is getting more and more apealing as time goes by. By that I mean a rack proccesor that can do bass and a decent power amp. Maybe not, just a powererful powered speaker instead of the power amp.
The entire rig would be down to one speaker and a small rack..Does sound good eh!


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

I took my guitar to get it set up by the pros. she listed everything she was going to do. I just kind of glazed over. I'm electric guitarless until mid next week.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Should I leave this thread alone?

I just wanted to share some new and didn't know how to go about it.

The start lined up today or something and I ended up at L&M, so now I own a VOX AC4TV and it is beautiful. 

My usual guitar is getting set up, so i had to dig out my old $50 peavey raptor. Let me tell you, the amp makes an *incredible* difference! I always thought this guitar was a peice of trash. Turns out its not! I mean, its not good, but I can still get a nice sound out of it.

For everyone who suggested an amp, all my thumbs up to you. 

I'm looking forward to trying it with my strat.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good for you but you will soon get the no pictures message..this is the amp in the mean time http://www.300guitars.com/2009/01/vox-introduces-new-ac4tv-amp/

This is a great review of the guitar, I think doing what they have done and changing the nut to something better will give you a great playing guitar.
http://www.guitarattack.com/raptor/raptor.htm

I suggest getting the peavey tuned up and keeping your money in the bank. Make a deal with yourself that the money stays and if your practice and lessons get your to a point your happy with you can get your higher end guitar.
You have nothing holding you back now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you like the present guitar you have and are looking for different sounds, then something like the Line 6 Pod can be fun, interesting and can make you more inspired to play and practice more often.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/departments/39/filter

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/4059/


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good choice on the Vox, you have money left for a nice(er) guitar too!


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Bevo said:


> I suggest getting the peavey tuned up and keeping your money in the bank.


It's too late for that, lol. I have a fender MIM strat. I took it in for a setup. I'm just using the raptor until I get it back.



FlipFlopFly said:


> If you like the present guitar you have and are looking for different sounds, then something like the Line 6 Pod can be fun, interesting and can make you more inspired to play and practice more often.


I think I'm going to stick with the basics for now. Someone like me would probably get lost in all the amp modles and effects. I'd spend all my time poking around with effects and no time practicing.

I have a Cube 30x which has effects built in. I still might get a distortion pedal for the Vox. I don't know why, I just want to try it. Before anything though I still have to explore the Vox.


Thank you for the suggestions!


p.s. Is there a section here where people post youtube videos? I've been looking at the 'show your gear' thread and now I want to know how your gear sounds! Someone should make a show your skills sticky.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, this is great. I just read through this thread from the beginning and was thinking,"this guy desperately needs to experience a real tube amp", his world will change.

I think the AC4 is an outstanding amp for the price. It will always be a handy little amp that you will likely appreciate the rest of your life, even if you you add to your amp arsenal for more flavours and power capabilities. 
I also think it is very wise to just keep playing with that amp before you get into the pedal thing. Discover how much you can actually control your tone and gain with just your guitar knobs. 

I got a little obsessed with pedals for a while, but now I find myself just going for the pure experience of guitar straight to amp with no effects 95% of the time. It gets you all the tone you need.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Great stuff man! Glad you're happy with the Vox amp, I know I am.

I know what you mean about getting too carried away with the effects, but on the other hand, if it makes you play and practice more, it will actually help you out.

I found that the AC4 needs to be turned up a bit to get some distortion, particularly with a Strat. That's not a bad thing, but your significant other or neighbours might disagree.

I got myself a drive/distortion pedal, and find that I can get some great crunchy, driven, distorted tones, at low volume. Far from getting lost tinkering with the effect, it's made me play more as I try to get closer to the sound I want. 

--- D


----------

